# Smoking and reheating pork loin



## sirchad (Aug 26, 2014)

Planning ahead for a larger than normal smoke for labor day.  I'm gonna do about 10 pork loins for a party.  I'm wondering if I can smoke them the night before or the morning of the party and have them for supper around 6.  Is there a preferred way to reheat, or keep these pork loins warm??


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 26, 2014)

Sirchad , first welcome to our forum . WE hope you find it a new home for all your smoking news and info.

Your Loins will a snap. IMHO , I would take them to 165*F and set back for later. This will have them at Med. and a re-heating won't harm them (make them tough and over cooked).

You can put them in Vac bags and heat in boiling water , OR serve them as coldcut Sammies. . Good on a Summer's day. Add some Libations and Pop for the Kids and your party is set.

Hope you have a happy party ,oh,yes, if you don't already have one, get a decent Therm. . You'll be glad you did. You have time, order from Todd. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Later. . .


----------



## sirchad (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the tip.  I'm set on the thermometers!  Never have done a smoke and waited to eat what I've made for more than a few minutes!! lol


----------

